# PL Coming soon page updated......



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

Looks like everyone is going to have to wait until april now for the refit. Let the sobbing begin  http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/coming_soon.php .......Oh well, is anyone looking forward to the Scorpion?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

o boy. :freak:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Excellent!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

We were going to have to wait till april yesterday too. We just didn't know it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yep.

I knew it. Looks like I'll be picking one up when I'm in Vegas in April, just like the NX last year.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!!!! L:freak: :freak: K at all the figure kits!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Interesting PL 1:350 Refit-E*



Sayanora said:


> Looks like everyone is going to have to wait until april now for the refit. Let the sobbing begin  http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/coming_soon.php .......Oh well, is anyone looking forward to the Scorpion?


Okay.... but how could an Ebay Power Seller with over 2100 POS feedbacks have sold 2 kits (me being one of the buyers) today? Ebay item 5951427618.
Would he chance a very, very F-nasty feedback from me if I get ripped off or receive something other than stated in the auction? Seller said it would ship tomorrow. I guess I'll find out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

24" long.

You probably just bought a 1/350 NX kit.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

..I understand that description concern - but they used a pic from (Sasser?) a website, the Polar Lights box art, and described the item as 'New' PL ENterprise 1701 A, so they could be in for possible legal s*** from [Sasser] and maybe PL?
..who knows. Someone should inform PL and Sasser...but We'll see early next week I guess.


----------



## B.Wildered (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope this string of delays is not indicative of some fundamental negative change in the health of Polar Lights as a company. That is, I hope their next update is not that they are going out of business. They were doing just fine before the acquisition by Racing Champions.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

It's as late as any other release.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't believe it!  

Cult


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Steve, who do you blame for the kit being late?


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Late?*

I don't think the kit is really late. It's anticipated release month of Jan/Feb was tentative. In any event, we now know it is scheduled for an April release from the official source, so these long threads dedicated to release dates can finally end.

Still, April is a long way off...

P


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

user1127 said:


> Okay.... but how could an eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, here's the description from the auction you just won, I underlined and bolded the important parts. I do beleve that you just bought the NX-01, this person may be confused or stupid.

*This is the ENTERPRISE 1701 A starship from the new Star Trek TV series Enterprise.* Made by Polar Lights the ENTERPRISE 1701 A starship kit is a Skill Level 2 kit is 1:350 th scale. Kit has over 240 pieces and best of all (for the real trekkies) the ENTERPRISE 1701 A starship is approximately* 24" long* (yes people it is big). 

Polar Lights has done well with it's 2 classic Star Trek models and this one is no exception. A nicely done model with the Star Trek enthusiast's extra (big 24") detail in mind. Perfect for all collections. This is the second Polar Lights Star Trek 24" huge model, coming after the NX-01Enterprise these 2 models set new "BIG" standards for the Star Trek modeler.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I emailed the guy and asked him, it will be interesting to see what he says.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Easy way to check if this E-Bay seller is on the level - take a look at the Refit Test Shot Preview thread on the Trek Modeling board, and look at Thomas' picture of the Refit kit, with all the parts laid out. Count them up - doesn't look to me like 240 parts are there.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well either he's taking preorders (and not saying so) or as was said he's confused/stupid. in either case its misrepresentation and he deserves the bad feedback.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

B.Wildered said:


> I hope this string of delays is not indicative of some fundamental negative change in the health of Polar Lights as a company.


 Reports indicate Generalissimo Francisco Franko is still dead.
How's Reagan doing, btw?
I underestand Yasser Arafat's condition is stable at the moment.
PL is every bit as healthy as those fellas.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spacecraft guy said:


> Easy way to check if this E-Bay seller is on the level - take a look at the Refit Test Shot Preview thread on the Trek Modeling board, and look at Thomas' picture of the Refit kit, with all the parts laid out. Count them up - doesn't look to me like 240 parts are there.


 What, this one?










Did you actually count, or are you just guessing like a bowl of jelly beans?


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

So.........nobody is interested in the Scorpion then?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The what?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Sigh*

My life will not end if the kit doesn't ship in January, February, March, or whenever...but sheesh, if I ran a business with this kind of wishy washy delivery schedule I wouldn't be in business. (Well, actually I'm not in business right now.....)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe they are waiting till the SW movie comes out in May to release it. Oh I forgot, wrong series.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

No, it's right. It has "Star" at the beginning. The rest is just unimportant details.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Weird... he has 100% positive feedback, pretty impressive for over 2000 transactions... and odd that there would be fraud involved with this one... hmmm... 

Dan


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I want the Scorpion!

James


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I know I have bought a 1/1000 PL E from this guy, and it came in fine.
Either he has em (or thinks he very soon will), or he has made some kind
of honest mistake. Only time will tell...

Edge


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

UPDATE: Seller said his supplier had a mix-up with PL, so they got a bunch on NX's instead - They are in agreement with the April (or so) release date. He promptly refunded my $$, and promised to get me his first one in stock whenever they arrive.
..oh well - back to my double ERTL Refits.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Just a gentle word. Steve was the first to say the date was pushed to April and some thought he was pushing rumor. Looks like he had the goods after all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One can only report what one hears from one's source.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

April huh? Well it's not like I don't have anything else to build.

Rogue


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Steve was the first to say the date was pushed to April... Looks like he had the goods after all.


In order to acknowldege that Steve was right, an awful lot of guys are going to have to admit that they were wrong.

Let's face it: when was the last time a modeler ever admitted being wrong? 

Guys will drag out a ten page long message thread arguing that the sky is yellow before they'll give an inch!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm wondering what the big deal is about who's right or wrong. The kit isn't here yet and I'm pretty sure no one will die as a result of that. I personally don't care when as long as it does.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Who's right or wrong about release dates and who said what when is just bragging rights and childish playground "nyah nyah on you" crap.

The kit will get here when it gets here, not before.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

By April, I ought to have my 1/537 version done. I know it's silly, but I really want to finish the Ertl version before I get my PL uber-kit! I think it' s because after I see the PL kit, I may lose motivation to finish the ERTL kit! (and I've got all those resin aftermarket parts to use up). Well, there's all that, plus the fact that the 1/537 kit will actually fit on my shelves.

Brad.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Well...*

Actually, I'm looking forward to the Scorpion. I'll pick up at least three, one to make stock, one to make into a UFP News Service vehicle, maybe one to make into a news vehicle from my station, one to make a NASCAR parody, one to make into a Domino's or a Papa John's delivery vehicle, one to...

huh?

That's more than three? Okay, okay... we'll just leave it at "More than three".


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

True, it will get here when it gets here - and we'll all be buying it. At the same time, it would be nice to have a general idea of a release date - then we could all re-arrange our finances in advance. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

user1127 said:


> UPDATE: Seller said his supplier had a mix-up with PL, so they got a bunch on NX's instead - They are in agreement with the April (or so) release date. He promptly refunded my $$, and promised to get me his first one in stock whenever they arrive.
> ..oh well - back to my double ERTL Refits.


1127 - It was Kool of you to work out a refund and not jump the gun throwing around Neg Feedbacks.
People make mistakes and to immediatly be labled 'Stupid' or a Crook seems to be jumping the gun.

Squashing 100% ++ Feedback after 2000 without giving the guy a chance would be beyond wrong.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually, I'm not even sure I'll get the refit. The NX is my first kit in about 15 years and it is tons of work. I'm interested in the Scorpion because its smaller and if it turns out good, then maybe I'll look at the refit. Besides, I think it will be to big to put anywhere in the house! I would have to probably put it on the deck.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jimmy B said:


> 1127 - It was Kool of you to work out a refund and not jump the gun throwing around Neg Feedbacks.
> People make mistakes and to immediatly be labled 'Stupid' or a Crook seems to be jumping the gun.
> 
> Squashing 100% ++ Feedback after 2000 without giving the guy a chance would be beyond wrong.


 
I've been on the other side - got some CS idot from Hong Kong that didn't read my ALIEN statue auction... I gave this PL kit seller a POS rating. He and I will do business in the near future.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I read that the refit is coming on April 1.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

John P said:


> What, this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Counted all the ones I could see clearly, then jellybeaned the rest!


----------

